# IH 1086 engine



## leisurlee (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello all,

I have an IH 1086 that is in need of an engine re-build (water in oil) I have some mechanical skills but do not think I can tackle this, the other issue is the tractor is to large to get in the shop. Is there anyone in the Lawton area that you would trust with this rebuild? Case dealer closed and it was the last AG shop in the area.

back ground, bought tractor in NOV 14 at auction looked it over and won the auction, checked all fluids before the 35 mile drive home, tractor performed flawlessly, used it for 5-7 hours moving bales, plowing and such, in January 15 I recheck the oil as I do before using and noticed the oil was milky, on a recommendation I changed the oil cooler gaskets and o-rings, changed the oil and antifreeze filters and used for about 3 hours no issue went out a few days later and once again water in oil, has to be pitted sleeves and I'm just not comfortable attempting a repair of this magnitude.

Now I know someone will say that's what you get for buying at auction but if you knew what I paid you might think twice.

Any assistance would be great.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

You probably have a blown head gasket. DONOT RUN THE ENGINE till it's fixed. Some damage may have already occurred, but you won't know how bad it is till you take it apart. Start looking for a AG mechanic. Sorry to hear this!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Could also be liner O rings.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Around here, you can buy rebuilt engines for those vintage IH tractors. Might be worth looking into, especially if you're planning to keep it for very long.

Gary


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree go with a crate motor usually get a warrenty that way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never actually had a bad sleeve oring before, always a pit at the oring in the sleeve or block or a crack in the block webbing between the cylinders. Guess that's how my luck runs though.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Crate motor would be my choice as well.


----------



## leisurlee (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the replies, however none of your posts address my specific question. Is there anyone on HT that knows someone in the SW Oklahoma area (Lawton) that is trustworthy enough to rebuild this type of engine.

but thanks for the replies.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

No, I don't know anybody over that way. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## farmer85 (Jul 2, 2014)

You should go over to red power forums and ask. Those are the gurus of Ih. They will help you for sure. Redpowermagazine.com.


----------



## Coalburner (Jan 8, 2016)

Not sure of a mechanic in your area, but my 1086 done the same thing, after rebuild found out it was oil cooker on right side of engine!! It's just a tube/ shell cooler and one of the lines on inside blew a hole. Changed out with used one for $250. Seemed like we pulled it off and tested with air pressure and found this. Might check before you do a rebuild??


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I did the same thing about 10 years ago--bought a IH 966 at auction, got it home, had a cracked block. Put a rebuilt in it -- cost about $6,000 including labor. Ran it for about 5 years until the T/a and clutch went out.

Ditched it. Won't do that again.

Ralph


----------

